# nonspi



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2005)

hey all this is  one that was dug from the ohio river bank. ( nonspi) anyone heared of this or  know anything about it. kind of has an odd shaped front kidnee shaped i guess thanks for any help bill


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 15, 2005)

hi dollarbill,  don't have info. on you bottle,  but i do want to wish you a happy birthday. i hope that turns out to be a good one.   rhona


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2005)

hey thanks rhona. an ya never know uh thats part the fun.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 16, 2005)

Nonspi is some kind of German medicine. Not sure what it's for.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 16, 2005)

no info...vaguely recall seeing them before tho...

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## tncgal (Aug 16, 2005)

This bottle is different, but wonder if it was the same company?

 http://tjs-labs.com/advertising/show-picture.php?id=1077561110


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 16, 2005)

wow that sure lookes to be the same as its  spelled on the side of the bottle thanks tncgal an all bill


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2005)

yo dollar ive got one of those bottles too always wondered what was in it oh happy b day!!!!  mike


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 17, 2005)

hey thanks all  for the b-day wishes an thanks to tncgal for all the great info . bill


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, sorry to bring this back after such a long time but I have the same bottle, found today I was just wondering if anyone ever found out what it was for?


----------



## madman (Jun 21, 2011)

heres a newer add for nonspi, but youll get the idea http://retro-ads.net/v/1930s/Hygiene/1932_NonspiDeodorant.jpg.html


----------

